# Attachments



## Frederik Magle

I have added new options for attaching files. The following has been changed:

All uploaded pictures will now automatically be turned in to big "thumbnails" (200 x 200). When you click on a thumbnail you will open the original picture in full size. This allows me to increase the max size of pictures, which is now 1920 x 1440 pixels (for JPGs) and 300KB - up from 200KB and less than 1000 pixels (width/height). Sizes for .doc, .mid, .mp3 .pdf and .txt files has also been increased significantly.

New video formats has been added; .mov .mpg and .wmv, as well as .swf (flash media) and the text format .rtf

If anyone wishes for any additional formats to be added, please just let me know and I will probably add them as long as they are cross-platform (must be readable/playable on both Windows and Mac systems) and can be used with free quality software and/or software that comes with the operating system.

Also, *all members can now store up to 8 Megabytes* of attachments in total (up from 2 MB!). However, I realize that some members would perhaps like to store even more and possibly upload larger files (up to 16MB), but unfortunately that would also rather significantly increases the load on the server as well as the hard-disk space required, resulting in increased costs to me. Thus I will be introducing a so called "Sponsored Membership" that allows for increased storage-space (up to 100MB) for a small charge per month. "Sponsoring" members will also be allowed to store more private messages but will otherwise not have any more privileges than any other member. I will _certainly_ not create an A or B team. All members will be treated equally, Sponsoring Members will just have more storage space available to them.

Enjoy! 
Kind regards,
Frederik


----------



## Krummhorn

Is it possible to add Google Video and YouTube options in the 'advanced' text box? Would be nice to incorporate some of those within the forum pages.


----------



## shorteybear

Thats a great suggestion, Krummhorn!


----------



## opus67

It's unrelated, but could you please add a laughing/ROFL emoticon. Occasions crop up where '' would just not work.


----------



## Handel

Frederik Magle said:


> I have added new options for attaching files. The following has been changed:
> 
> Also, *all members can now store up to 8 Megabytes* of attachments in total (up from 2 MB!). However, I realize that some members would perhaps like to store even more and possibly upload larger files (up to 16MB), but unfortunately that would also rather significantly increases the load on the server as well as the hard-disk space required, resulting in increased costs to me. Thus I will be introducing a so called "Sponsored Membership" that allows for increased storage-space (up to 100MB) for a small charge per month. "Sponsoring" members will also be allowed to store more private messages but will otherwise not have any more privileges than any other member. I will _certainly_ not create an A or B team. All members will be treated equally, Sponsoring Members will just have more storage space available to them.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Kind regards,
> Frederik


Great! Many thanks...

But it exists too some free online stockage sites (in my case, box.net) were you can upload and share files. So, if anyone wants to share with us a big file, it may use those services...


----------

